# On End or On Edge



## bgochnauer (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm getting ready to hang rock in my basement. My walls are about 8'10" in the non soffet areas. I had to have the rock walked down a switchback staircase so it's all 8' standard sheets. 

Should I...

- Stand on end leaving just one horizontal butt joint along those walls that is about 10" from the top / bottom

- Lay it on edge creating two seams and a lot of waste?


Thanks in advance for your feedback. I see lots of good information in this forum.

Ben


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally i'd hang it with the straight side down. That way, you will have the other straight side facing up. And don't forget to have the flat side towards you. Hope this helps.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Call Darren he is a professional 
http://www.partnersconstruction-drywall.com/

He may be near you


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

bgochnauer said:


> I'm getting ready to hang rock in my basement. My walls are about 8'10" in the non soffet areas. I had to have the rock walked down a switchback staircase so it's all 8' standard sheets.
> 
> Should I...
> 
> ...


Ben, where are you located? We work put of KC. If eights are all you can get down there, that's rugged. Azz load of joints either way. Pm me or email via link below.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lay it down/stack it. Make the lowest run less than 48. Say 32 or 36. Use the 12 or 16 inch rip for soffit. Same with the waste from the top rip if theres enough. This way the upper bevel is easier to finish.


----------



## bgochnauer (Dec 21, 2009)

TonyM said:


> Personally i'd hang it with the straight side down. That way, you will have the other straight side facing up. And don't forget to have the flat side towards you. Hope this helps.


 
Thank you Tony, you failed to mention if I should put brown or white side out, I hope it is supposed to be brown, if not I've got a rather large project to re-work my walls. :jester:


----------



## akcajun (Dec 16, 2009)

if your referring to installation on the walls white is always facing you no matter which way your installing it..If you put the brown out you'll have a hard time painting it..lol


----------



## akcajun (Dec 16, 2009)

well if you have a lowes or somewhere that you can get some 9 foot boards..
or no matter if you go with 8's you'll have to have a 10 inch ripper on the top thats if your standing or if your doing it running sideways.you have to put a ripper on top,middle or bottom..if you don't have 9's and go with 10's you then you'll have some waste but it would save you the money on extra mud for butt joints..If it was me i would do without trying to piece it...but that is just my opinion..lol..


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

brown or white side? you're kidding right? i really hope youre kidding:lol:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

wow.... I think someone needs to be refered to diy chat, as you are clearly not a professional and this is a site for professionals


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

after I look at your profile, yep, diy'er. Mods... you know what to do


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

For cheap ****'s who don't want to pay pros I always suggest the suppository method.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

You could pour 9" of concrete on the floor, then you can save a butt-load on the price of rock.


----------



## bgochnauer (Dec 21, 2009)

evolve991 said:


> For cheap ****'s who don't want to pay pros I always suggest the suppository method.


 
Feel better now?


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

bgochnauer said:


> Feel better now?


 
actually a little yeah....why? did i say something most real tradesmen don't agree with?


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

All this sarcasm makes me feel right at home.


----------



## bgochnauer (Dec 21, 2009)

I hired out the hanging (sweat equity actually) and the taping to a 32yr veteran. So far I'm very pleased with the result. Last coat tomorrow, sand and spray Saturday.

I can say I'm more than a little concerned that this 32yr veteran taped my Durock with mud and paper however. Guess this HO will have to go back in and do a little clean up after the expert.


----------



## Taped Crusader (Aug 13, 2009)

How is it you intend on treating that Durock?


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

*now thats funny*

the guy we think knows nothing is actually right. Ive had lots of problems with paper tape on durrock-perma. it cracks. thats funny


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I humbly apologize bgoch. We trademen usually get lots of Bob Villa addicts teaching us how to work. Apparently this isn't the case here.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

> You could pour 9" of concrete on the floor, then you can save a butt-load on the price of rock.


LMAO!! :lol:


----------



## Bangzoom (Jan 13, 2010)

*easier*

Put rip up. Because you don't want to bend over to install or tape. Just get some stilts.



bgochnauer said:


> I'm getting ready to hang rock in my basement. My walls are about 8'10" in the non soffet areas. I had to have the rock walked down a switchback staircase so it's all 8' standard sheets.
> 
> Should I...
> 
> ...


----------

